# At long last, Charlie is here at the Jersey Shore!



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Pat, thank you for saving Charlie.

The pics are showing up for me????


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for rescuing Charlie. He is a handsome boy. I am sure he will enjoy going to the beach and running in the ocean.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

He's beautiful and very lucky to have you!


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*pics r up*

Pics are up now on the message. sorry guys.. I had to resize from magnanimous to acceptable! :doh: thank you all....Charlie cracks me up..he's a REAL retriever...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Charlie looks very happy sitting on your table!!! What a good looking boy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's handsome! He reminds me of Muffin. My friend's childhood dog. Wishing you many happy years together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

CHARLIE is SO GORGEOUS!!

What a beautiful guy he is!!!!

Guess the saying, "Good things come to those who wait," is true!

Sorry you had to wait so long Pat, but now you have time off to enjoy this sweet boy!!

We want more pics and more reports!!!


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

Charlie is both lucky and handsome! From one Jerseyean (sp?) to another, what do you think of the MTV show, "Jersey Shore"..:yuck:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Charlie is beautiful!!!! Thank you so much for rescuing this sweetie... and keep those pics and stories coming!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Charlie is stunning. Love that second photo of him. So glad he is good for you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful boy! Congratulations.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Charlie is gorgeous. It was meant to be for the both of you. One drop makes two and so on. So never discount what you did.


----------

